# Wee accidents (or deliberates?)



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy is now sleeping out of her crate, with Phoebe. The first 2 nights she hung on until let in the garden in the morning, but last night (or this morning) she did a wee on the rug near the front door. Izzy had been dry/clean at night in her crate since her 3rd night home. We don't hear a peep from her after bedtime either. Should I get up earlier, or can anyone suggest ways to teach her to hang on until she is let outside? I went out today and left the back door open, a puppy pad near it, and a puppy pad at the front door, so Izzy found another spot in the hall to wee  I feel I may be missing something, I know she can hold it!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Ali

When Izzy is in her crate she is inactive and she likes to be clean When you leave her out of the crate she will most certainly be moving around and this will shorten the length of time she's able to hold her bladder. Being able to move around she can do a wee away from herself and in her mind is still clean. The fact that you found a wee by the front door would suggest she had looked to go outside. If she's playing with Phoebe it can just creep up on a pup and oop's Izzy need's to go
Although I am quite confident our two are clean No accidents for a long while now, but if we were to leave them out of their crate at night or during the day when were out we would have the same problem's your encountering now
We will continue to use the crate for some time, they are happy with it and they know the score Just a thought


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

How old is Izzy? Maybe she's still a bit young to be out of her crate at night. Maybe shorten the night for her for a while by staying up a bit later yourself or getting up a wee bit earlier  Other than that I'm afraid I can't offer any advice other than to use the crate again for a little while.


----------

